#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Δαπάνες για δίκυκλα

## spapako

Κάπου διάβασα ότι οι *δαπάνες για δίκυκλα (π.χ. βενζίνες, ασφάλεια, σερβις κτλ)* εκπίπτουν στο σύνολό τους, με την προϋπόθεση φυσικά ότι ο επαγγελματίας έχει κάποιο δίκυκλο στην κατοχή του. 
Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Γιατί μέχρι σήμερα εγώ υπολόγιζα στη φορολογική αναμόρφωση το 70% του ποσού.

----------


## accounter

Δαπάνες για δίκυκλα εκπίπτουν στο σύνολό τους. Ο ΦΠΑ των συγκεκριμένων δαπανών δε εκπίπτει !!!!! αλλά αποτελεί έξοδο.

----------


## spapako

Υπάρχει κάποια νομοθεσία που αναφέρεται αυτό. Ναι, για το ΦΠΑ το ήξερα.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

